# black rbp's



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

just throwin out a question my 5 7" rbp's have been black for about 6months yes all of them and no eggs anywere in sight they have been making nests any doin the dance but nothin the only time they go back to there origional colors are right after a water change and will stay that way for 2 days and return to black is it normal for them to be dark for this long and do they pick a partener or not they all seem to be havin an orgy or somthin cus they seem to swap alot.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

sounds like ur male is shooting blanks and needs some enzyte









no idea man hopefully soem 1 can help u out


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

what's in your tank and do you have rocks or sand in the bottom?


----------

